# Bald patch in mane aargh!!!



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

WOW. I know exactly what your going through. My old gelding used to have the same problem.
He didn't have sweet itch or anything like that, he was just plain itchy and we never figured out why.
What we did was,
--Keep his tail extremely clean. We washed it every second day with a Quit-Itch shampoo. Make sure when you wash it to get every bit of shampoo and conditioner.
--Brush your horse's tail all the time. It help keeps it clean.
--Brush the mane a lot and if its itchy, use a shampoo on that too.
--Baby Oil. Baby oil your horses tail. It keeps it nice and moisturised, especially if your horse has a dry tail and dock.
--Just keep up the maintenance. Make sure their tail and mane is really clean.
If you're really worried or the problem doesn't clear up, I'd get a vet to see your horse. A professional opinion should really help.


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

Maybe try some MTG? That should clear up any underlying skin issues that are causing the itchiness, and jump start some new hair growth.


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

MTG could work to try to solve the possible underlying problem. Then I'd use an oil of some sort, like Gidji said. I've had great luck with lavender oil for itchy skin. It heals, protects and keeps the skin wonderfully moisturized.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

My Arab Pony had a super long, gorgeous mane. I started boarding her (since I lack an arena), and she reaches her head through the stall (most horses wouldn't try, the bars are pretty close!) and I cried when she started rubbing it out  There's hardly ANY left, so I'm going to roach what IS left. She'll be coming home soon (swapping horses to one that needs more riding work) so I sure hope it grows quickly! I'm going to try MTG because that's what a lot of people recomend.


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

Any skin problems my horses have had ive used 50% apple cider vineger & 50% water soloution . So far it has worked wonders for rain scold , dandruff & itchy spots clearing them up completely. try and use organic ACV . Can be used as and whole body wash rinsed off or just spray on the spot and leave it on.

Also undiluted dabbed onto a pimple helps it clear up quicker 
And if u want ultra soft skin for yourself put 2 cups into a hot bath and relax in it for 30min.... only thing is u smell like salad for a little bit lol


----------

